# prostytutka/sex worker



## Tunia

Witam,

Zasatawiam się czy w języku polskim istnieje (niewulgarny) odpowiednik słowa prostytutka. Jak wiemy w języku angielskim odpowiednik tego słowa brzmi 'prostitute'. Na strona internetowych poświeconych zagadnieniom związanym z problematyka HIV/AIDS bardzo często spotykam się ze zwrotem 'sex worker'. Czy w języku polskim istnieje odpowiednik tego określenia?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

Tunia


----------



## Slovianka

Nierządnica. Nie jest to wulgarne słowo.


----------



## Tunia

Fakt. 'Nierządnica' nie jest słowem wulgarnym ale raczej nieodpowiednim jeśli chodzi o teksty informacyjne o pomocy dla takich osób. Przykladowe zdanie: Sex work and rights of sex workers.
Chodzi mi o kontekst raczej formalny (techniczny) w przeciwieństwie do literackiego.


----------



## .Jordi.

Hmmm, może:_ córa Korynta, kurtyzana, nałożnica _albo _kokota_? 
A tak poważnie, w moim odczuciu _prostytutka _nie jest słowem wulgarnym, wulgarne byłoby powiedzenie o kimś _dziwka _albo _kurwa_, ale nie _prostytutka_, przecież to zawód jak każdy inny, co jest obraźliwego w nazwaniu kogoś prostytutką?


----------



## Tunia

Masz racje .Jordi., nie jest to słowo obrażliwe. Zastanawiam się czy w języku polskim istnieje odpowiednik określenia 'sex worker'. W j. ang. mamy 'prostitute' i 'sex worker'. Czy w języku plskim istnieje określenie na to drugie.  Czy słowo prostytutka zostało by użyte w tłumaczeniu tekstu/artykułu o prostytucji. Chodzi mi o teksty na poziomie. 
Inaczej, czy określenie 'sex worker' zostałoby przetłumaczone jako prostytutka.


----------



## Szkot

Znalazłem wyraz 'określenie zwyczajów i zachowań _kobiet świadczących usługi seksualne'_. (http://www.aids.gov.pl/?page=badania&act=res&id=4)


----------



## .Jordi.

Cóż, ja osobiście nie widzę przeszkód w posługiwaniu się tym słowem w tekstach na poziomie, tutaj udało mi się jeden znaleźć i tam autorzy jak najbardziej używają tego słowa, również _osoba prostytuująca się_, _osoba pracująca w prostytucji _etc.


----------



## Tunia

świetnie! dziekuję wszystkim za pomoc


----------



## Slovianka

Gdy jest cieplej często znajduję za wycieraczkami samochodu reklamy domów publicznych i różnych seksualnych usług, ale czy prostytucja jest w Polsce legalna? Czy można zarejestrować na ten cel działalność gospodarczą lub lokal? Wydaje mi się, że nie. Dlatego trudno było by prawdopodobnie napisać "praca w sektorze usług seksualnych i prawa zatrudnionych w nim osób". Już raczej "prawa osób świadczących płatne usługi seksualne". Jest to wówczas określenie nie tylko nie wulgarne, ale również neutralne, bo o to chodzi.


----------



## Tunia

Zgadzam się z tobą Slovianka. Dziękuję


----------



## majlo

Slovianka said:


> ale czy prostytucja jest w Polsce legalna? [...] Wydaje mi się, że nie.



Broń palna w Polsce też jest nielegalna, a gangsterzy się nią posługują. To, że coś jest nielegalne, nie znaczy, że wyparowuje.  Ale to tak na marginesie.

Uważam, że najbliższym odpowiednikiem "sex worker" jest po prostu _prostytutka_, a nazwa zajęcia to _prostytucja_. Mówienie o prostytucji w kontekście usług rzeczywiście mogłoby się wydawać dziwne, ale tylko ze względu na to, że nigdy wcześniej się takiego nazewnictwa nie stosowało, na pewno nie miałoby to związku ze stanem faktycznym, bo czym innym jest prostytucja, jak nie usługami?


----------



## Slovianka

Zacytowałeś fragment mojej wypowiedzi, ale skomentowałeś go tak, jakbyś tej wypowiedzi nie czytał.


----------

